# Riding out by Brentwood



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

I've read up on all the threads from the last couple years on the area but there really wasn't too much recent news. So I'm wondering if there are popular rides out in that direction. I know that many people say Vasco is dangerous, but did they repave some of it recently? I drove it Friday evening around 7PM and there were few cars on it, and it didn't really look bike unfriendly. Morgan Territory seems to have more crazy blind corners if you ask me.

I drove around there Friday evening and when it's not super-hot, it looks like good riding terrain, but I'm pretty novice so perhaps I'm missing key details (I heard it can be windy, that's no fun).

I usually ride around Martinez/El Sobrante/Orinda, but want to find some other options.

Would this be a viable ride? According to googlemaps, 41.5mi:
-Start at Round Valley Regional Park
-West on Marsh Creek until Clayton Road
-Clayton Rd/Oakhurst/Concord Blvd to Kirker Pass Rd
-Kirker Pass Rd over the hill to Buchanan Rd
-East on Buchanan to Somersville Rd
-Sommersville Rd to James Donlon Blvd
-James Donlon to Lone Tree
-Lone Tree to Deer Valley
-Deer Valley to Balfour
-Balfaur to Walnut
-Walnut to Marsh Creek Rd and back to the park

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&hl=....892737,-121.700106&spn=0.04843,0.062828&z=14


----------



## AlexCad5 (Jan 2, 2005)

Vasco Road is quite dangerous by reputation. The couple of times I drove it, there was quite a bit of debris on the shoulder. If you ride it, do it on a Sunday very early. Traffic is often very heavy and folks are in a hurry since it takes so long to get out or into Brentwood. Ditto with Marsh Creek road going out to Morgan Territory. I had a harry ride out on it one weekday. I left Danville at 6:30am and got to Marsh Creek around 7:30. Dump trucks passing me from behind, and constant heavy traffic in the opposite direction gave me very little room on that narrow broken shoulder.


----------



## new2road (Oct 7, 2007)

Instead of using Lone Tree to Dear Valley, Take a right off of Lone Tree to Golf Coarse Rd, then Right on Mesa Ridge Rd and find Empire Mine Road. It is closed to cars and it will take you to Dear Valley. Empire has some good climbs on it. It will lead you to Dear Valley about a tenth of a mile from Balfour.

I'm not a big fan of riding on Marsh Creek, no shoulder and fast cars. A few of our club riders do ride on Marsh Creek to Kirker on Sundays. I road on Marsh Creek from Morgan territory once with a very experience rider and it was fine. When I ride with someone else I have less fear of the road.


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

Thanks. Sounds like the cars really are a problem around there, that's too bad. Although I have to say it can't be a ton safer where I usually ride (Alhambra Valley Rd)


----------



## imjps (Feb 15, 2005)

I would never, ever ride Marsh Creek.

I would and do ride Morgan Territory all the time.


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

Replying to my own post from 12 years ago (drove the road on an errand this morning)....

Marsh Creek Road between Clayton and Brentwood is still very pretty with great riding terrain, but still terrifying and unsafe. I live in Clayton now, and would ride it a ton if it weren't heavily trafficked by hotheads and drunks.

I rarely do the section between Morgan Territory and Brentwood, but do ride the section to get to Morgan fairly often. More alcohol containers on the ground than any other road I can think of. 

I can't imagine it ever happening, but if they could widen it enough for a dedicated bike path with a cement barrier separating it from the road it would be a dream.


----------

